# Psalmopoeus Cambridgei sling enclosure



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 8, 2017)

I brought home a Psalmopoeus Cambridgei sling from the expo I went to today. Below is the enclosure I have it in. I just want people to let me know if they think I need to change anything. 




This pic with the sling in a condiment cup is a better picture of the little T.  




Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SchubertHelm (Jul 8, 2017)

Your enclosure looks great. My juvenile P.cambridgei likes to hangout near the substrate so I like to add some sphagnum moss for it to build into its web burrow but it's really not necessary.

Wow! The slings really go thru a transformation as they age. I kind of regret buying mine as a juvenile now. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 8, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> Your enclosure looks great. My juvenile P.cambridgei likes to hangout near the substrate so I like to add some sphagnum moss for it to build into its web burrow but it's really not necessary.


I will add some moss. I have some on hand. Thanks for the tip.



SchubertHelm said:


> Wow! The slings really go thru a transformation as they age. I kind of regret buying mine as a juvenile now. lol


I love getting slings. I find it fascinating to watch them change with each molt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 9, 2017)

Because they are going to live and burrow on the ground primarily, the enclosure should _not_ be inverted, I would flip it over or you will risk an escape whenever you open it.

Also lean that wood to create an area to get under, then take the plant and put it around this area at the base.

Great species, you are gonna love it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Helpful 2


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 9, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Because they are going to live and burrow on the ground primarily, the enclosure should _not_ be inverted, I would flip it over or you will risk an escape whenever you open it.
> 
> Also lean that wood to create an area to get under, then take the plant and put it around this area at the base.
> 
> Great species, you are gonna love it.


Oh geez, I got the whole thing wrong. I will fix it. Thanks @cold blood for the help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 9, 2017)

That setup would have been fine for an Avic or Iridopelma.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 9, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Because they are going to live and burrow on the ground primarily, the enclosure should _not_ be inverted, I would flip it over or you will risk an escape whenever you open it.
> 
> Also lean that wood to create an area to get under, then take the plant and put it around this area at the base.
> 
> Great species, you are gonna love it.





AmberDawnDays said:


> Oh geez, I got the whole thing wrong. I will fix it. Thanks @cold blood for the help.


This is a great example of how asking the right question and getting the right answer can have the desired affect, compared to other threads I've posted to recently, good for you @AmberDawnDays you listened and took the advice from @cold blood  and in return you'll have a very nice, contented spider, if only they were all this easy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 9, 2017)

viper69 said:


> That setup would have been fine for an Avic or Iridopelma.


I think that's why I messed it up. I'm learning as I go. Next time I'm going to post the enclosure before I put my T into it.


mconnachan said:


> This is a great example of how asking the right question and getting the right answer can have the desired affect


I trust people on AB, especially when they have a lot more experience than me. I know we all want the same thing and that's healthy Ts. @coldblood has always been very helpful and I value his advice along with many other people on AB.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfheart92 (Apr 28, 2022)

I always look around on AB during my research time on my Ts. For good cause to, because this will be my first aborel and I would have had it set up like yours.


----------

